# New fleece bedding



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Bodil got new fleece bedding


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That is so cute! I'm sure Bodil appreciates that Spring is here!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Aww very cute bedding!


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, I just love it 
And my huffing baby appreciates it when I'm not around


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The bedding is precious and so is Bodil  I love the fabric choice.


----------

